# Blade sizes for Pet Clip



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm planning on buying the Andis 2-speed sometime in the next couple of days (on Amazon I found one called "Andis AGC Super 2-Speed Professional Animal Clipper with Locking Blade"). 

It comes with a size 10 blade which seems perfect for FFT, but I am wondering what other size blade I should get for the body. I want to keep him long in the winter since we live in a really cold climate, but I have been using scissors and he looks too raggedy. He's a dwarf poodle so around 3.5kg (not sure how tall). What size blade would you recommend for the body? I was wondering if people could attach pictures of the results from the different size blades. 

Thanks so much! I looked for the answer to this on old threads and couldn't find it - sorry if I'm repeating old questions.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I like a 3 in the summer and in the winter I like it longer so usually snap on combs are needed. But it really depends on the length you want...some people will see what I consider a short cut and say its too long and visa versa. Repeating myself again but it is such a personal choice!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe this chart can give you some ideas

https://www.andis.com/download/allblades_chart.pdf


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Buy Snap on Combs. I like thd Wahl Steel ones. They will fit over your #10 blade. You can go very short or long with the combs.

Leif full coat mostly scissored, pants over hip bones #1 SOC. Ponypoodle is #5 body

Look for my other pictures following...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Puppy #4 body- silver
Puppy #1 SOC body- Silver
#4 body, "A" SOC legs- black


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I made a mistake in last post 2 nd picture might have been before the #1 SOC.

Apricot #4body, "0" SOC legs
Black "0"SOC body, scissored full legs


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you so much! I didn't realize snap on combs existed - and it seems like they are definitely the way to go. I really appreciate all your insight


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Buy Snap on Combs. I like thd Wahl Steel ones. They will fit over your #10 blade. You can go very short or long with the combs.
> 
> Leif full coat mostly scissored, pants over hip bones #1 SOC. Ponypoodle is #5 body
> 
> Look for my other pictures following...


I LOVE YOUR POODLE CUT!!! hahaha


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Leif full coat mostly scissored, pants over hip bones #1 SOC.
> 
> Look for my other pictures following...


do you use 7 1/2 inch curved shears or 10inch??
I can't choose which one will be more convenient for top knot and legs..


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I actually only scissor with straight shears. I learned that way to do everything with straights. I have bought a few curves always thinking I will like them & always get rid of them. I currently have 2 smaller curves that I would be happy to be rid of, 1 paid of Kenchii that I keep telling myself I will love but don't. The only ones I actually use sometimes are my Davis curves & that is because they are Extreme Curves & only use them on hind legs. All my scissor work is done with straights. My longest Shears are 8-8.5 for my standard Poodle. Otherwise I use between 5.5-7.5 shears. My smaller shears are hair dressing shears from KAMISORI.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

3dogs said:


> I actually only scissor with straight shears. I learned that way to do everything with straights. I have bought a few curves always thinking I will like them & always get rid of them. I currently have 2 smaller curves that I would be happy to be rid of, 1 paid of Kenchii that I keep telling myself I will love but don't. The only ones I actually use sometimes are my Davis curves & that is because they are Extreme Curves & only use them on hind legs. All my scissor work is done with straights. My longest Shears are 8-8.5 for my standard Poodle. Otherwise I use between 5.5-7.5 shears. My smaller shears are hair dressing shears from KAMISORI.


Wow, you have a lot of shears! haha
I would love to have as much, but I'm under budget, and shears are super expensive.. :/ 
I found 7.5 inch shear (unknown brand) for 30$ on amazon I'm debating on right now.. Hoping this will last at least 1 year


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

I love your pony poodle cut! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

